# Split Screen racing Game needed~!



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

Please can anyone suggest me a good racing game that supports Split Screen and can be played between two players, simultaneously...

Thank You.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Need for Speed- Most Wanted.

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

are you using PC, Ps 2, Ps 3 or 360?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Need for Speed- Most Wanted.


I don't think this game supports Split screen.



			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> Please can anyone suggest me a good racing game that supports Split Screen and can be played between two players, simultaneously...


If you wanna play offline then Blur and Split Second.
If you can go online then NFS HP.


----------



## Goten (Mar 6, 2011)

You will have to go way back...Need for speed 2 or 3.....

Its the generation of lan and online gaming.

split screens....I did that 11-13 years ago i guess.

Peace~~~!


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

Goten said:


> You will have to go way back...Need for speed 2 or 3.....
> 
> Its the generation of lan and online gaming.
> 
> ...




Yea, I know! I loved playing NFS 2 and 3 when I bought my first computer a decade back..


---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




gameranand said:


> I don't think this game supports Split screen.
> 
> 
> If you wanna play offline then Blur and Split Second.
> If you can go online then NFS HP.




Blur and Split Second! Thanks Will try that! I can't go online, I guess with my 256 KBPS DSL Connection.. Actually, neva tried playing Multiplayer with any game!


----------



## Goten (Mar 6, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Yea, I know! I loved playing NFS 2 and 3 when I bought my first computer a decade back..
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------
> ...



Now thats assumptions....U can play any racing or strategy game with that connection and if the ping is under 100...u can play fps too.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have two PCs you can try LAN.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

Goten said:


> Now thats assumptions....U can play any racing or strategy game with that connection and if the ping is under 100...u can play fps too.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Oh! I neva knew that!

Will have to try ! Actually, once I tried playing CS in Multiplayer.....had a bitter experience....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Only old NFS series is split screen. Original HP.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Only old NFS series is split screen. Original HP.


What the heck??? Didn't you played Split Second or Blur or even NFS HP 2010 (Online). All of them support split second not only the old ones. For god sake please first read the previous before posting.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> I guess with my 256 KBPS DSL Connection.. Actually, neva tried playing Multiplayer with any game!


Try online its ass kicking. Play through hamachi if you don't find online servers. You'll enjoy.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks. Hamachi? It's a software right..? 

downloading it now


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2011)

It is a virtual LAN connection establishing software to put it simply. Easy to use. 

And OP can try Split Second. It has 2 player split screen mode.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

Moved all the OT posts to Online Gamers thread. Continue discussion there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2011)

I just remembered, Street Fighter IV supports double player, and its insanely addictive.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah... I spent hours with my friends playing SF4 in Co-Op. Highly addictive stuff. Too bad that it doesn't meets OP's qualifier.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

Still play Street Fighter 4 with ma friend and I always get my ass kicked because I don't know a single move of any character but still love to play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Please can anyone suggest me a good racing game that supports Split Screen and can be played between two players, simultaneously...
> 
> Thank You.



BLUR & Split Second also NFS 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

I really loved doing Split screen racing in NFS:3

Some of my friends have told Split Second is great.


----------



## Manishi (Jul 13, 2012)

There are many.

Tony Hawk pro skater series
Colin mcrae rally 2004
Colin mcrae rally 2005
Need for speed 1,2,3(hot pursuit)
TOCA Race driver 3
F1 2011
Sega rally revo
Blur 
Split second

Also you could try older nintendo 64 games.It has many racing split screen racing games.




Non driving games
X-men legends
Marvel ultimate alliance
Spider-man friend or foe
Left for dead 4
Kane and lynch
Gears of War
Serious Sam
Terminator Salvation


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 14, 2012)

split second velocity


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually I have not seen any racing game on PC with Split-Screen (at present) but if you have PS2 there are many choices like :
NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted
NFS Carbon
NFS Pro Street
and NFS Undercover

There might also be possibilities on X-Box and PS3 but as I have PS2 I recommended you these but I'm not saying you to buy PS2 but check X-Box and PS3 if games like Dirt 3 and NFS Run or NFS Most Wanted (II) are available with Split-Screen.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

Split second.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2012)

IMO , Blur is the best split screen racing game I ever played. 
I would have loved to play NFSMW in split screen , but that doesn't comes with it.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

There are also games like: 
SSX 1
SSX Tricky
SSX 3
SSX On Tour (*)(*=Brrrriiiiillllliiiiiaaannnntttt)
SSX 4 (Not on PS2)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> There are also games like:
> SSX 1
> SSX Tricky
> SSX 3
> ...



which games are those??


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> which games are those??



SSX ! I know this is a lesser known game from EA but those who know it, played it LOVED IT. Why don't you search GameSpot or YouTube ???
Truly AWESOME !!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2012)

Long back I made a working Ahk script to pass input to a window that is not selected.. meaning I used it to play Cod4 splitscreen on the same PC.. ONe player controlled the kb/mouse on the ACTIVE window and the other one used a gamepad whose inputs were sent to inactive window using the clone function..

It was partially working , the right stick did not function but i have lost the source code of it .. If I can find some time, i would try remaking it (although it took me almost a week then)

Btw don't forget there is a split screen hack for ut3 and l4d /l4d2


----------

